# is this a good place to get nylon pitbull collars?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Pitbull Collars

I found a padded collar that is purple. it matches Riley's leash I have for her. 
has anyone used this site?

i need a padded, nylon collar that is purple and cheap. if anyone knows any good places please let me know.

I am ordering it tomorrow night


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meh...try stillwater.

OR I really like blockydogs


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, I was just on blocky dogs but their collars are way to bulky for my puppy.
I seen stillwaters aswell, I may order from them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i think petco has padded purple collars.. my fiance wanted to get Daisy one, but we ended up w/ a padded black one instead


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Stillwater is a good place to get Pit Bull-tested stuff. I would give the first place a try as well. Their prices seem very reasonable.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Still Water ... Still Water .... Still Water ok thats all Ima say .... <3


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am REALLY liking the look of the 2" Wide 3-Ply collar stillwater carry.

should I buy a slightly larger collar?
Riley is almost 8 months old so im not sure how much bigger she will get between now and may 17th. lol

and can anyone help me with measure size?

She broke her 18" leather collar I got from petco yesterday and she was on the second hole to last.

we have a tape meassure so I know that wont help measure her neck correctly.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

use a shoestring, then measure w/ measuring tape


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually have a collar from bulldog supply company.. i was pretty pleased with it other than i ordered it too big.. now chino's daddy wears it!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I actually have a collar from bulldog supply company.. i was pretty pleased with it other than i ordered it too big.. now chino's daddy wears it!


so they are of quality? I do like both stillwater and bulldog supply's collars noow it is time to go meassure and then go from there.

what would be the diffrence?

both look alot alike but bulldog supply's has the purple collar and the padding where stillwater doesnt. Heck, I wouldnt care if it were purple. I'd get one with padding however just so my dog could have comfort instead of rubbing nylon or leather.

yay for choosing. >.< so very hard, I am tempted to buy from both places and test them each out.



cEElint said:


> use a shoestring, then measure w/ measuring tape


thanks a bunch!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol id go with both considering theyre both very reasonably priced. i do like the fact that bulldog supply's padded collar is less than still waters. however when chino is a bit older, im gonna get the deer skin leather collar from shane at stillwater. IMO you can't have enough "bulldog supplies".. tablerock, stillwater, bulldogsupply all quality in my book


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol id go with both considering theyre both very reasonably priced. i do like the fact that bulldog supply's padded collar is less than still waters. however when chino is a bit older, im gonna get the deer skin leather collar from shane at stillwater. IMO you can't have enough "bulldog supplies".. tablerock, stillwater, bulldogsupply all quality in my book


i think im gonna go with bulldog supply and see how the product works for my puppers


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

im ordering some stillwaters on the 10th. leads and collars. can't wait.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love tablerock collars and she has the best colors IMOhttp://www.tablerockharness.com/DogSupplies.htm


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I love tablerock collars and she has the best colors IMOhttp://www.tablerockharness.com/DogSupplies.htm


Oh my goodness. LOL! 
now im back at square one. xD

Im going to have to buy her first weight pulling harness for her birthday from that site. I fell inlove with this one<3

http://www.tablerockharness.com/images/Harness Colors/BLPURPUR1.JPG

lol, purple is my color of choice. poor Riley. haha!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I love her purple collars they are the best! Sometime it takes a little longer to get an order from her but it is always worth it!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

i am so getting her sled and weight harness there.
She doesnt have a collar since the harley petco leather one busted. (leather isnt always stronger.) >.<

So, she gets a brand new special one JUST for her<3

I love purple though. against her fawn it really stands out!
and hopefully people would realizeshe is a SHE and not a HE if she had a girly color. haha!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

im on the still water train


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to buy both products. bulldog suppy this time and then stillwater after. see what one works best.


So I also measured rileys neck and it is 17" I am getting the padded so they say add 3" to that so I guess Im going with the 19"-20"

I want to buy a little bigger so she can grow into it aswell.


----------

